# 2010 Bill Grant Bodybuilding & Figure Classic Recap



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Bill Grant Bodybuilding & Figure Classic Recap By Bill Grant The 2010 NPC Bill Grant Bodybuilding & Figure Classic was a phenomenal show in the great tradition of old Muscle Beach contests. In the scenic confines of Cedar Beach Park, the Allentown Sportsfest bodybuilders and figure athletes did battle in the hot and humid [...]

*Read More...*


----------

